# SpeedZone Hobbies On-Road Carpet Trophy Race!!!



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

June 25th 2006
Indoor Touring Car “Carpet Classic” 
Trophy Race
We will be having a BBQ and Plenty of Prizes!!!

Sponsored by

*TRINITY*
www.teamtrinity.com

*TQ CELLS*
www.tqcells.com

*PUTNAM PROPULSION*
www.putnampropulsion.com

If there are any questions please visit my website or send me a email.

Thanks,

SpeedZone  Hobbies
25 Laurel Road 
Rocky Hill, CT 06067
860-436-2532
www.speedzonerc.com​


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Just a reminder the race is 1 1/2 weeks away!!!!!!


----------

